# Massachusetts judge, trial court officer accused of helping fugitive immigrant evade ICE officer



## HistoryHound

> BOSTON -
> 
> Federal authorities are charging a Massachusetts District Court judge and a trial court officer with obstruction of justice and other crimes, according to an indictment obtained by 5 Investigates.
> 
> Judge Shelley M. Richmond Joseph was suspended without pay Thursday, just hours after the federal indictment was announced.


Massachusetts judge, trial court officer accused of helping fugitive immigrant evade ICE officer

GOOD! It's about time these activist judges started being held accountable for their poor decisions. I love how Maura Healey is upset that the feds stepped in to enforce federal law. God I despise that woman.


> "Today's indictment is a radical and politically-motivated attack on our state and the independence of our courts," Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey said in a statement about the case. "It is a bedrock principle of our constitutional system that federal prosecutors should not recklessly interfere with the operation of state courts and their administration of justice. This matter could have been appropriately handled by the Commission on Judicial Conduct and the Trial Court. I am deeply disappointed by U.S. Attorney Andrew Lelling's misuse of prosecutorial resources and the chilling effect his actions will have."


----------



## AB7

I’m not sure what planet these people live in where charging a federal crime with probable cause and receiving an indictment from a grand jury is a “misuse of prosecutorial resources”. 

Maybe MA AG Maura Healey should be next. Clean house. Get a new AG with an R next to the name, instead of a political welfare recipient who only wants to coddle and create dependency on government handouts.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Outstanding


----------



## Drebbin

Good to see but I cant help thinking its just a side show and nothing is really going to come from it.


----------



## k12kop

Feel bad for the court officer, could have made a stand and refused the judges directions and lost his job. Now gets to face Federal charges along with losing his job.


----------



## pahapoika

Have seen judges dismiss a lot of stuff to keep things moving but never to undermine or subvert another agency ( at least not in this gross type of fashion )


----------



## TheSnowman

Hopefully this hack judge and her minion court officer do some time behind bars. Yeah, it’s probably wishful thinking but it’s the only way to send a message to the rest of these liberal judges that there are consequence to aiding and abetting illegal aliens with criminal records.


----------



## 9319

I worked with Wes for years and he is a stand up guy, a great CO you want to run into a fight with. I’m not so sure he knew what he was doing was wrong. If a Judge tells you to do something, there kind of nothing they can do.


----------



## RodneyFarva

You just threw your job away for a dope dealing illegal.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Drebbin said:


> Good to see but I cant help thinking its just a side show and nothing is really going to come from it.


With all those idiots on the LEFT claiming this is all in an effort to screw Trump and his immigration policies, I can't help but agree. What's sad is how clearly it was wrong and illegal and yet, those morons on the Left STILL rally around the red flag.



k12kop said:


> Feel bad for the court officer, could have made a stand and refused the judges directions and lost his job. Now gets to face Federal charges along with losing his job.


I thought the same thing. I don't know him or the exact circumstances, but picture, anyone of us, saying, "NO, I WILL NOT DO THAT!" and not knowing that in the end, the idiot giving the order would get fried, you don't take a chance on losing your income. You do as your told and hope for the best. Now keep in mind WHERE he worked in this day and age. I think he's just a pawn who will be acquitted if justice does exist and if he WAS just a pawn. What if he HAD said NO and none of this happened. He'd be out of work begging for a job at some contract security company or driving UBER.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Javert said:


> I worked with Wes for years and he is a stand up guy, a great CO you want to run into a fight with. I'm not so sure he knew what he was doing was wrong. If a Judge tells you to do something, there kind of nothing they can do.


 Lying to the grand jury is what did him in.


----------



## k12kop

Roy Fehler said:


> Lying to the grand jury is what did him in.


Trying to read these news station web pages drives me nuts, Poor guy is done then.


----------



## 38bigblock

Imagine if an LEO did that, I wonder what the reaction would be. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

This sends a strong message, no one is above the law, Your Honor...


----------



## TheSnowman

RodneyFarva said:


> You just threw your job away for a dope dealing illegal.
> View attachment 9489


Not sure what I find more amusing. The pic of the hack judge crying like a baby because she got caught breaking the law or the statement (her pissing and moaning to the media) made by Maura Healy about how outraged she is by the US attorney stepping in.

I guess I find the pic more satisfying. Hopefully I get to see more judges that think they are above the law get taken down and the reaction pic.


----------



## Hush

If he has any integrity, he'll flip on her. 
Would this judge and Maura Healey give a free pass to an illegal charged with possession of an AR-15?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

Hush said:


> If he has any integrity, he'll flip on her.
> Would this judge and Maura Healey give a free pass to an illegal charged with possession of an AR-15?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Only if they pinky swear not to do it again and they have to vote for Healey


----------



## j809

I hope they get more including the Suffolk county Da. My dream job would have been an FBI agent in Boston Anti Corruption Unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

I loved the picture seeing that liberal hack judge crying.


----------



## NEPS

"This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; *and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby*, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any state to the Contrary notwithstanding."


----------



## TheSnowman

Joel98 said:


> I loved the picture seeing that liberal hack judge crying.


I agree, The reaction pic is glorious. I like it so much that I might just make it my avatar picture for a little while.


----------



## CCCSD

He could have asked for a judicial order on the record that she was ORDERING him to take that illegal action. Then refused, as it violates the law. He would not have lost his job.


----------



## Truck

Hush said:


> Would this judge and Maura Healey give a free pass to an illegal charged with possession of an AR-15?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I think my brain just exploded.


----------



## Edmizer1

CCCSD said:


> He could have asked for a judicial order on the record that she was ORDERING him to take that illegal action. Then refused, as it violates the law. He would not have lost his job.


You are right but that is easier said than done, especially if you have to live in that house for a long time. I have a friend who works for DCF and does a lot of Care and Protect orders in court which everyone appeals to a judge. DCF is prohibited by law from disclosing some information regarding these cases. When a lawyer asks DCF during testimony to disclose this information, they are told to testify that the law prohibits them from saying anything and they are told to then inform the judge that they can disclose the information if the judge orders them to do so. Most judges are aware of this procedure and will as a matter of routine procedure "order" the DCF worker to answer all subsequent questions. Its just how its done. I have been told that some judges become irate and take a "don't you tell me how to do my job" attitude and there is sometimes a tense situation where the judge interprets the exchange as disrespect .


----------



## pahapoika

Nothing but empathy for that C/O
Pretty common knowledge you don't go up against a judge. Then again had a judge come to the rescue when a defense attorney tried to make us a scapegoat.

Hope that court officer gets an appeal . Just a bad place to be in.


----------



## pahapoika

Prosecutors to file federal lawsuit to end ICE courthouse arrests in Mass.


----------



## Danusmc0321

“It underminds the justice system”. Are you shitting me. What underminds the justice system are the people in charge with delving out punishment to criminals, but have some moral or political leaning that they think allows them to supersede the law. Undermining the justice system is aiding someone who entered the country illegally only to commit serious and repeated drug crimes in the middle of an opioid epidemic, sneak out the back door and purposely help a criminal while interfering with the justice system you supposedly work for. Or charging someone that has been deported repeatedly, only to have them return, traffic more drugs and give them a sentence that is one day short or an ice detainer/deportation because you know that federal law will be enforced that your trying to subvert. THAT undermines the justice system. This is so wrong, but unfortunately they will have a lot of supporters who hate the current administration and think this is directly related to resisting Trump.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

When was the last time the US Attorney arrested a District Attorney?? If a Judge can be arrested...


----------



## RodneyFarva

https://www.boston25news.com?anvt=136
I Love how a person can sneak into the country via a back door apply to, and get Mass Health EBT deal drugs not pay taxes drive without a license so on and so on, and no one really bats an eye. but if you are a law abiding citizen and found to be in possession of a bump stock YOU ARE FUCKING GOING TO JAIL FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE!


----------



## CCCSD

One of my Court Security partners response to the Presiding Judge when the Judge ordered him to do something against our policy: “Your Honor, you are Appointed, not Anointed. I will not be doing that”.

Judge never tried to pull BS after that.

Deputy was backed up by all, up to and including the Sheriff and Judicial Council. Judges don’t have the power or authority to order Illegal acts. We have the OBLIGATION to refuse.


----------



## TheSnowman

CCCSD said:


> One of my Court Security partners response to the Presiding Judge when the Judge ordered him to do something against our policy: "Your Honor, you are Appointed, not Anointed. I will not be doing that".
> 
> Judge never tried to pull BS after that.
> 
> Deputy was backed up by all, up to and including the Sheriff and Judicial Council. Judges don't have the power or authority to order Illegal acts. We have the OBLIGATION to refuse.


Good for him. Who knows? maybe if the CO in this instance had put his foot down and said the same thing to "shell shock" Shelley they might both still have there jobs and not be facing charges.

CO's have more power than you think. In a liberal state like Mass it's going to be imperative for them to sometimes politely say no to the judge so that they not only save their own ass but also judge in the process.


----------



## kdk240

Solution to people like Healy and her liberal swill is term limits, which will never happen ever. Besides her wife's a judge so she's of course defending what I'm sure is a friend of the "family " so they can all still suck from the trough. She needs to be removed from office, shes yet to do anything to uphold the laws of the Commonwealth, and placate to criminals.


----------



## Edmizer1

Its everyone's responsibility. There is a new initiative in airline safety in which all employees are told that they have a duty of care to everyone else's job. Everyone is told they have a responsibility to act when they see someone else making a mistake that will jeopardize anything major. Several airline disasters were studied where especially in certain cultures, it was severely looked down upon if a subordinate informed a supervisor that something was wrong. There were several cases studied where it was found that employees knew something really bad was brewing but said nothing.


----------



## CCCSD

CRM ONLY works if people have The Balls to speak up. Apparently, in this situation, it wasn’t used...


----------



## TheSnowman

Just for the sake of curiosity of wanting to see what other options this court officer had, let’s pretended saying no to the judge isn’t an option. Let’s also pretended that not handing this individual over to ICE also isn’t an option. With those two options gone, what else can that court officer do?

At the end of the day it’s the court officers that are bringing these individuals in and out of the court room. All the Judge is doing is banging a hammer. You mean to tell me there is not enough wiggle room for him/her to some how discretely get word to an ICE agent waiting in the lobby?


----------



## RodneyFarva

TheSnowman said:


> You mean to tell me there is not enough wiggle room for him/her to some how discretely get word to an ICE agent waiting in the lobby?


And risk a contempt charge? I hate to see the guy fall on the sword but the way this is being played out the judge is may be going with him.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Edmizer1 said:


> You are right but that is easier said than done, especially if you have to live in that house for a long time. I have a friend who works for DCF and does a lot of Care and Protect orders in court which everyone appeals to a judge. DCF is prohibited by law from disclosing some information regarding these cases. When a lawyer asks DCF during testimony to disclose this information, they are told to testify that the law prohibits them from saying anything and they are told to then inform the judge that they can disclose the information if the judge orders them to do so. Most judges are aware of this procedure and will as a matter of routine procedure "order" the DCF worker to answer all subsequent questions. Its just how its done. I have been told that some judges become irate and take a "don't you tell me how to do my job" attitude and there is sometimes a tense situation where the judge interprets the exchange as disrespect .


It isn't that already?


pahapoika said:


> Prosecutors to file federal lawsuit to end ICE courthouse arrests in Mass.


Disgraceful, totally disgraceful. AKA: MASSACHUSETTS!


CCCSD said:


> One of my Court Security partners response to the Presiding Judge when the Judge ordered him to do something against our policy: "Your Honor, you are Appointed, not Anointed. I will not be doing that".
> 
> Judge never tried to pull BS after that.
> 
> Deputy was backed up by all, up to and including the Sheriff and Judicial Council. Judges don't have the power or authority to order Illegal acts. We have the OBLIGATION to refuse.


What a brilliant response.


Edmizer1 said:


> Its everyone's responsibility. There is a new initiative in airline safety in which all employees are told that they have a duty of care to everyone else's job. Everyone is told they have a responsibility to act when they see someone else making a mistake that will jeopardize anything major. Several airline disasters were studied where especially in certain cultures, it was severely looked down upon if a subordinate informed a supervisor that something was wrong. There were several cases studied where it was found that employees knew something really bad was brewing but said nothing.


Like My PD! We're a crash waiting to happen!


----------



## TheSnowman

RodneyFarva said:


> And risk a contempt charge? I hate to see the guy fall on the sword but the way this is being played out the judge is may be going with him.


Risk a contempt charge? Well at the present moment he is facing federal charges from my understanding. Soooo.... are contempt charges worse than federal charges?

You're also making the assumption he'll get caught doing it. I'm assuming he is able to be discreet enough to not get found out


----------



## EJS12213

TheSnowman said:


> Just for the sake of curiosity of wanting to see what other options this court officer had, let's pretended saying no to the judge isn't an option. Let's also pretended that not handing this individual over to ICE also isn't an option. With those two options gone, what else can that court officer do?
> 
> At the end of the day it's the court officers that are bringing these individuals in and out of the court room. All the Judge is doing is banging a hammer. You mean to tell me there is not enough wiggle room for him/her to some how discretely get word to an ICE agent waiting in the lobby?


Well if he felt he had to do it. He should of informed the judge it's against policy then notified his Chief and wrote a report. It wouldn't be the first time a judge has ordered a CO to do something that goes against court security policy.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The Nuremberg trials were full of people saying _*"I was only following orders". *_Not always the best defense


----------



## mpd61

*Mass Attorney's General and most District Attorney's are so virulently anti-law enforcement and anti-2nd Amendment, as to be utterly SICKENING..............*


----------



## fjunior

Javert said:


> I worked with Wes for years and he is a stand up guy, a great CO you want to run into a fight with. I'm not so sure he knew what he was doing was wrong. If a Judge tells you to do something, there kind of nothing they can do.


I guess a go fund me page was started. The court officers union donated 10k probably because they can't do very much, two large donations were given from high level employees of the union as well.


----------



## CCCSD

fjd1075 said:


> I guess a go fund me page was started. The court officers union donated 10k probably because they can't do very much, two large donations were given from high level employees of the union as well.


He should know BY LAW what is legal.


----------



## USM C-2

I may be wrong, all I have is what I see in the news. 

But, wasn't he charged for making a false statement about it? That seems to be more of an issue than just following the judges order that he could reasonably claim to believe to be lawful.


----------



## j809

USM C-3 said:


> I may be wrong, all I have is what I see in the news.
> 
> But, wasn't he charged for making a false statement about it? That seems to be more of an issue than just following the judges order that he could reasonably claim to believe to be lawful.


If that's true then screw him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law

Doesn’t the MA ethics law come into play here? You cannot accept anything of value over $50, I’m imagining the go fund me scam falls into this category. 

I know there is one for the judge, and if she accepts the money I’ll jam her up myself with the Ethics Commission as well as the shitbird attorney who started it with the BBO for trying to influence a judge in a court he practices in. Yeah, I’ll be that guy for this incident.


----------



## Edmizer1

Johnny Law said:


> Doesn't the MA ethics law come into play here? You cannot accept anything of value over $50, I'm imagining the go fund me scam falls into this category.
> 
> I know there is one for the judge, and if she accepts the money I'll jam her up myself with the Ethics Commission as well as the shitbird attorney who started it with the BBO for trying to influence a judge in a court he practices in. Yeah, I'll be that guy for this incident.


This would not be an ethics violation. You have to receive over $50 because of your position that no non-government employee would receive in the same situation.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Johnny Law said:


> Doesn't the MA ethics law come into play here? You cannot accept anything of value over $50, I'm imagining the go fund me scam falls into this category.
> 
> I know there is one for the judge, and if she accepts the money I'll jam her up myself with the Ethics Commission as well as the shitbird attorney who started it with the BBO for trying to influence a judge in a court he practices in. Yeah, I'll be that guy for this incident.


The law doesn't apply to the bourgeoisie in Massachusetts, only the proletariat.


----------

